# SAO - Sino Australia Oil & Gas



## bullhunter (14 July 2013)

$0.50c issue price. Minimum $2,000.00 investment. 

Prospectus can be found here

Closed: 5th of July 2013
Floating: 26th of July 2013

I'll be watching this stock and kick myself if it opens higher.


----------

